# PC Suite for iphone



## UKmongoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello Folks,
I am new in here, so please allow me to say hello.

Does anyone know of a way that one can acquire an app which mimics PC Suite for the iphone? I have had Nokias in the past and was a big fan of this facility.
Have a good day, wherever you are.
Ric.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some of the features are in iTunes. What exactly you wanna do?


----------



## UKmongoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Send SMS from the computer via the phone basically. Thanks for coming back to me.:up:


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Take a look http://www.myphonedesktop.com/


----------



## UKmongoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Howdy, I just had a look at this but apparently you still need to acces the phone keyboard to send SMS which isnt too much of a problem, but there isnt any mention of being able to read incoming text on the laptop or pc. Do you use this app and if so, can you bring up incoming sms on the big screen?
I used to find that nokias were great for this sort of thing, but would love the Apple even more if I could replicate the facility.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you don't mind jailbreaking, check out WiFiSMS.


----------



## UKmongoose (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,
Jailbreaking interests me, I can then download an app which will allow me to SMS from the phone.
Is this a topic allowed on this forum?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a very specialised subject and beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.

So, you can talk about jail-breaking, but no help for doing the jailbreak.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

As note by moderator, discussion is allowed but not instruction. So yes, jailbreaking gives much more control over your device than it was designed to. But as always, you should spend some time reading and understanding the process, backup, realize and be prepared for worst-case scenario and make a decision if it worth the risks.


----------

